# DVD+RW Löschen wieder rückgängig?



## Huppo (17. Dezember 2005)

*DVD+RW Löschen wieder rückgängig?*

Hallo,

ich habe versehentlich mit dem Nero schnell löschen eine DVD+RW gelöscht, wo ich noch Daten drauf gehabt habe, die ich wieder brauche.

Kann man das wieder rückgängig machen und mit welchem Programm?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD+RW Löschen wieder rückgängig?*

scheint möglich zu sein: http://www.german-sales.com/cd_dvd_retten.htm

_"Detei versehentlich gelöscht. 

CD versehentlich formatiert mit quick format bzw. schnell format "_


aber halt wohl nur bei löschen/quickformat... wenn du sie intensiv(von frund aus formatiert hast, dann geht es AFAIK nicht, da die kristalle(?) in der DVD alle aus quasi "null" neu ausgerichtet werden und man dann nciht mehr sehen kann, wie sie vorher mal positioniert waren...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD+RW Löschen wieder rückgängig?*



			
				Huppo am 17.12.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe versehentlich mit dem Nero schnell löschen eine DVD+RW gelöscht, wo ich noch Daten drauf gehabt habe, die ich wieder brauche.
> 
> ...



Wenns wirklich nur schnell löschen war, dann könnte Isobuster deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## Q20 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD+RW Löschen wieder rückgängig?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 17.12.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huppo am 17.12.2005 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo mit Isobuster sollte es funktionieren, da beim Schnelllöschen lediglich das Inhaltsverzeichnis entfernt wird. Rein theoretisch sollte man auch über Nero anhand Multisession fortsetzen, die Daten retten können. 

Kleiner Tipp: nächstes mal solche Daten nicht auf RW brennen


----------

